# Cube Stereo HPC 140 Race oder SL



## Andreas_Sell (17. Juni 2019)

Ich möchte mir demnächst ein neues Bike kaufen. Zur Auswahl stehen das Cube HPC 140 Race,
https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-140-hpc-race-275-greynwhite-2019/

oder das Cube HPC 140 SL
https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun.../cube-stereo-140-hpc-sl-275-carbonngrey-2019/

Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für das SL? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die Schaltung komplett XT und die Gabel bei der Gabel kann man die Druckstufe in drei Stellungen einstellen. 

Wie ist der Unterschied zw. 29 Zoll Reifen und 27,5 Zoll Reifen. 
Ich habe den Eindruck das der 29 Zoll Reifen im Gelände nicht so wendig ist.


----------



## Orby (19. Juni 2019)

Servus. 



Andreas_Sell schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für das SL? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die Schaltung komplett XT und die Gabel bei der Gabel kann man die Druckstufe in drei Stellungen einstellen.



Beim Race ist die Rhythm Gabel verbaut, dies ist das Einstiegsmodell bei Fox. Muss aber je nach Einsatzzweck nicht schlecht sein. 
Ebenfalls sind beim Race die günstigsten Schwalbereifen verbaut, geringerer Schutz weniger Grip. Ein neuer guter Reifen liegt bei 40-50€. Ist ein Verschleißteil. 
Dafür hat das Race etwas breitere Felgen, der Trend geht zu einer breiteren Innenweite um weniger Druck fahren zu können. Ist jedoch sehr minimal der Unterschied (30mm zu 27mm). Grundsätzlich sind bei den preislich günstigeren Modellen eher schwerere Laufradsätze verbaut. 

SLX ist von der Performance bereits wertig. Mir persönlich sagt  XT von der Optik und Haptik etwas mehr zu, wobei ich schon länger SRAM fahre.



Andreas_Sell schrieb:


> Wie ist der Unterschied zw. 29 Zoll Reifen und 27,5 Zoll Reifen.
> Ich habe den Eindruck das der 29 Zoll Reifen im Gelände nicht so wendig ist.



Ja und Nein. Die Geometrie bestimmt in Verbindung mit der Laufradgröße, dazu der Einsatzzweck, das Fahrverhalten maßgeblich. 
Zum Vergleich, das 120 Stereo oder 150 Stereo haben einen anderen Einsatzzweck. Beim sportlichen Tourer wie ich das 120 bezeichnen würde, erwartet man eher weniger ein verspieltes Handling. Bei einem Enduro wie dem 150 erwarte ich dies auch eher weniger, mehr Laufruhe bei Geschwindigkeit. Beim 150 musst schon etwas Druck auf das Vorderrad bringen um Grip zu generieren und etwa aktiv fahren um es lebendig/spaßig zu halten. 
Hier hat jeder Hersteller aber seine eigene Philosophie bzw. Ausrichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (22. Juni 2019)

Die Unterschiede sind offenbar recht gering. Die paar SLX-Teile gegen XT, etwas einfachere Bremsscheiben (aber die würde ich sowieso gleich gegen Trickstuff HD tauschen) , eine einfachere Gabel, andere Laufräder und die Farbe. 

Mir würde Schwarz eher zusagen.
Bei den Laufrädern weiss ich nix über die Qualität, aber 30 mm Innenweite beim Race sind eigentlich sogar noch besser als beim SL.

Du musst selbst entscheiden.


----------

